# Foods are not meds



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm tired of these people telling you gotta eat food like it's meds so that you don't have to eat meds like food later. Screw that, I need food to taste good. Yesterday I couldn't get my icrecream so instead I bought chocolate milk and drank 1L of it alongside some chips and then my stomach started to ache but who cares. Anyway, due to my metabolism I'm still very slim, I don't get so fat eating a lot of junk but just in case I start to get fat passed some age, I would like to eat healthy and yet tasty.

I want to eat healthy but I also want my food to taste good. What you prefer? Do you care how you food taste like? Can you live without meat?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Eating food like it's med = eating good ingredients tbw. And good ingredients taste better. Most people here THINK they know what a good tomato or a good apple taste like... in fact, they don't. There's no point eating only vegetables if they're crap ; of course it tastes bad! It isn't even a matter of cooking at that point. You wanna be healthy, then avoid pollution, in your lungs, in your food, and in the food of your food.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

So do I. Sometimes I eat only beans when I'm not in the mood for meat or eggs. Someday I'll be vegetarian... but I don't have any idea how to make vegetables taste good :sad: 
I can stay away from some kinds of meat, tho I like chicken


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier (Dec 12, 2016)

I gave up once I realized the only way to actually eat healthy is to grow everything yourself, and that requires a lifestyle of its own. For example the difference between a chicken egg from the grocery store and from the coop is like the difference between night and day, both in taste and health. Likewise, garden vegetables taste 100x better than store-bought, and they're 100x better for you. It's depressing.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Once you stop eating crap, real food tastes better. Your palate gets accustomed to everything being over salted or over sweetened and then real food tastes bland by comparison. That's how they [food corps] train the stupid monkey's to eat junk instead of real food and kill themselves in the process. :laughing:


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Statecraft Demystifier said:


> I gave up once I realized the only way to actually eat healthy is to grow everything yourself, and that requires a lifestyle of its own. For example the difference between a chicken egg from the grocery store and from the coop is like the difference between night and day, both in taste and health. Likewise, garden vegetables taste 100x better than store-bought, and they're 100x better for you. It's depressing.


If you have a car it's worth doing 2*50 miles to buy directly to little producers their organic /responsible farming products and fill your fridge for two weeks. They often have websites and know each other, so once you found one in your region, you found them all. Is it really impossible for you?


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Once you stop eating crap, real food tastes better. Your palate gets accustomed to everything being over salted or over sweetened and then real food tastes bland by comparison. That's how they [food corps] train the stupid monkey's to eat junk instead of real food and kill themselves in the process. :laughing:


I fully agree.
// a guy that hates all carbonated sodas from Pepsi, Coca Cola etc


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Felipe said:


> I'm tired of these people telling you gotta eat food like it's meds so that you don't have to eat meds like food later. Screw that, I need food to taste good. Yesterday I couldn't get my @Amy icrecream so instead I bought chocolate milk and drank 1L of it alongside some chips and then my stomach started to ache but who cares. Anyway, due to my metabolism I'm still very slim, I don't get so fat eating a lot of junk but just in case I start to get fat passed some age, I would like to eat healthy and yet tasty.
> 
> I want to eat healthy but I also want my food to taste good. What you prefer? Do you care how you food taste like? Can you live without meat?


Yeah you want to be a glutton and you are going to eat yourself into diebetes. You are going to end up as one of those gigantic obese people who they have to wiegh at a zoo since you insist on only eating massive amounts of garbage. If you want to kill youself that is your choice but there is a reason people recomend a balanced diet. BTW if you are putting "Meat" in the category of "Bad food" you have no idea what a "Healthy diet" really is. Meat is auctually healthy. Fish however in excess is believed to be dangerous becuase of the metals in it.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm currently on three different medications despite eating healthy. :laughing:

But seriously, there's actually a lot of healthy food that I think tastes great, and junk food that I think tastes like utter crap. I've always loved vegetables, even when I was a little kid.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Even if you want junk occasionally making your own is still 100 times better than buying it. When I'm dying for some chips I cut some whole chat potatoes into wedges, lightly cover with olive oil or coconut oil and put them in an air fryer for 20mins. Delicious wedges every time without the crap. If I want battered fish I batter it myself with shredded coconut and pan fry it in coconut oil. Yummy. I can guarantee you won't be eating the same quantities of homemade junk as you would if you walked over the local Macca's and just started shovelling it in. Just the process of preparing it slows your appetite down. 

I was dying for eggs on toast this morning so went to the supermarket, made 2 fried eggs on one slice of whole grain toast with half an avocado and tomato on it and fresh baby spinach leaves. I don't normally eat bread so it counts as junk for me, no matter how healthy i it appears. But I couldn't fit a second slice in. If I went to a cafe I would have eaten all of that on two slices and probably ordered another two slices with peanut butter on them to finish. 

I'm a big fan of make it yourself, when you slow the food eating down your hunger dissipates, or rather you get a realistic idea of what your hunger actually is, and eat accordingly. Whenever I eat out, I'll over order every time thinking I'm hungrier than I actually am and then of course I won't leave food on the plate uneaten.


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

If you like your food and don't want to make any changes on that, I recommend steady and hard training in the gym. I chose that and it has done me a hell of good. Include about 40 minutes of weight training (get a good program) and 20 minutes of cardio (HIIT) three times a week, and you're good to eat whatever you like.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Healthy food tastes good. I don't have to choose. Stop eating junk and it will no longer hold sway over your taste buds. Then you will see how delicious healthy food can be.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe you don't care about the pain or lack of quality of life from eating junk food now, but you may very well down the road -- especially when it comes to being around for your loved ones or doing things you want to do. It's not really even about fat or not fat at that point. 

And yes, I care about food tasting good. Most people do. I understand it's challenging to make transitions to your diet. It's no different than training yourself with something else - like working out every day or what have you. Not to meantion that certain foods can be down right addictive. It's often not easy to change. But when you're desperate enough to feel better or to improve the quality of your life (more energy, no pain etc. etc.), it motivates you to experiment more. Of course that takes effort --- some research and some trial and error, but the great news is there's a crap load of awesome healthy recipes at your disposal that actually taste good. Exhibit A: Chocolate Covered Katie â€“ The Healthy Dessert Blog

As for meat, everyone is different. With my own genetic makeup, both beef, dairy and most meat -- I do not digest well at all (due to a low amount of stomach acid). So I do best on a vegan diet. I don't really miss meat. Most meat tastes good because of what it's seasoned or flavored with (like barbecue sauce, for example), not the actual meat itself. If you learn how to flavor non meat foods (or anything else of your choosing) just as well, you'll be good to go. Of course, that's assuming you want to go off meat. I don't think it's necessary to be healthy. Like I said, everyone's genetic makeup is different.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> BTW if you are putting "Meat" in the category of "Bad food" you have no idea what a "Healthy diet" really is. Meat is auctually healthy. Fish however in excess is believed to be dangerous becuase of the metals in it.


I'm not putting meat as a bad food, it was an inside joke for a vegan friend of mine. Funny cause I ate fish yesterday, it was expensive but freaking delicious. Hey, recommend me a healthy diet with fatty meat and stop calling me a glutton please, I'm just very hungry these days but I'm still slim, it's one of those cases of "fake slim" body.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Statecraft Demystifier said:


> Likewise, garden vegetables taste 100x better than store-bought, and they're 100x better for you. It's depressing.


See, I don't understand that garden vegetable thing. Every tomato I've tried, tasted awful. I can't seem to like tomato at all, makes me wanna puke. I can do it if I eat fast and barely taste it in one of those occasions you are with a bunch of annoying family members who will complain and start asking questions if you don't eat tomatoes.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

bentHnau said:


> Healthy food tastes good. I don't have to choose. Stop eating junk and it will no longer hold sway over your taste buds. Then you will see how delicious healthy food can be.


It's funny, one time on TV they were doing an experiment with a native tribe member here in my country. The experiment was to bring him to the city to see how it is. Overrall he liked the city, the only thing he didn't like was some *"black water"* he had to drink at a restaurant, it made him sick. Later they found out the "black water" he was reffering to was Coca-Cola :laughing:. My dad went: "See, they are so used to eating healthy, they know coke is junk food just by taste"


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Felipe said:


> I'm not putting meat as a bad food, it was an inside joke for a vegan friend of mine. Funny cause I ate fish yesterday, it was expensive but freaking delicious. Hey, recommend me a healthy diet with fatty meat and stop calling me a glutton please, I'm just very hungry these days but I'm still slim, it's one of those cases of "fake slim" body.


Steak, or ground beef is a good one. Fish is considered healthy but it has high degrees of metals such as mercury. I personally hate fish though. Some diets add milk if they want to increase fat, but that requires you are not terribly lactose intolerant.

Cheese 
Steak 
ground beef 
Chicken 
Pasta 
Mac and cheese 
Corn 
whole beans 
lettuce 
tortillas 

For level of fat its suppose to go 

Leanest to fattest 

Fish 
Chicken 
Beef 
Pig 

Pig is the cheapest meat 
Chicken second cheapest 
Third cheapest beef/unless you get ground beef
Fish is always expensive but I am assuming less expensive in places with a large fish trade like say Michigan

Generally though things like soups are sometimes more filling. Only problem with that is most type of soups prepared or not often contain a lot of salt.




Felipe said:


> See, I don't understand that garden vegetable thing. Every tomato I've tried, tasted awful. I can't seem to like tomato at all, makes me wanna puke. I can do it if I eat fast and barely taste it in one of those occasions you are with a bunch of annoying family members who will complain and start asking questions if you don't eat tomatoes.


Some people like tomatoes. I dont like them either. You dont have to eat tomatos. Though its generally good if you eat some kind of vegetable or fiber in any sort of diet in order to stay regular.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Felipe said:


> See, I don't understand that garden vegetable thing. Every tomato I've tried, tasted awful. I can't seem to like tomato at all, makes me wanna puke. I can do it if I eat fast and barely taste it in one of those occasions you are with a bunch of annoying family members who will complain and start asking questions if you don't eat tomatoes.


Also if you think tomatos are grosse you are not going to like a tomato that is better grown. If however you think lettuce is bland a well grown lettuce is probobly going to be sweeter or more flavourful. There also is a different pallet for everyone. 

Sweet(Tomatos, cakes)=Soft 
Sour(warheads, lemons)=Sharp 
salty(Chips, soups)=grainy

Do you prefer musturd and lemon? Becuase thoese tend to work if you want sharper flavors. things like salt and lemon(Grainy and Sharp) are often paired together like in salad for example. You put lemon with salt on salad.

There are a lot of foods people eat that most would agree dont have much flavor. 

Milk straight from a cow is suppose to be sweeter but plain white milk is auctually very bland. Why we often add sugar, cereal, flavorings to it. Things like carrots and tomatos are naturually sweeter.

Also for regularity Wheat tends to do a very good job as well. So wheat and lettuce are important. Another way to eat vegetables and flavoring. I tend to like vegetables if they are covered in soy suace. I love anything covered in soy suace though. Why I love asain food since they can make anything taste delivous even when it normally tastes nasty. So looking up different preperations auctually help a great deal as well. 

I hate mushrooms and most vegetables but I like mushrooms in gravy and stir fry with vegetables. Also if you want to eat vegetables they have freezed vegetables that are already flavoured. I not sure what they flavor it with but I really love the flavoring.

I also tend to put 

Soysuace, Lemon juice on everyhing I eat. You know personal preference though. I just think those make everything taste better.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> Also if you think tomatos are grosse you are not going to like a tomato that is better grown. If however you think lettuce is bland a well grown lettuce is probobly going to be sweeter or more flavourful. There also is a different pallet for everyone.
> .


I like lettuce, but I usually season it with olive oil and salt, can I do that? I also like it because lettuce always make any food "evacuate" better know what I mean? :laughing:



MisterPerfect said:


> Do you prefer musturd and lemon? Becuase thoese tend to work if you want sharper flavors.


Mustard is a good idea. I'm gonna try that out, thanks


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Felipe said:


> I'm tired of these people telling you gotta eat food like it's meds so that you don't have to eat meds like food later. Screw that, I need food to taste good. Yesterday I couldn't get my icrecream so instead I bought chocolate milk and drank 1L of it alongside some chips and then my stomach started to ache but who cares. Anyway, due to my metabolism I'm still very slim, I don't get so fat eating a lot of junk but just in case I start to get fat passed some age, I would like to eat healthy and yet tasty.
> 
> I want to eat healthy but I also want my food to taste good. What you prefer? Do you care how you food taste like? Can you live without meat?


I don't eat meat generally, so I'd have to say I can definitely live without meat. Of course almost everyone must want their food to taste good, but it's so subjective as to what people like. Like you say you don't like tomatoes.. I never used to like tomatoes (raw at least, cooked was okay) until I started eating them anyway. It did help that my mother-in-law (if I was married) has a great garden and grows the best tomatoes in the world almost. I find that to be true with a lot of foods, that they are an acquired taste. Which means the more you eat it, the more you like it, even if you didn't like it at first. So if you want to start eating healthier, try a food you maybe don't care for the taste of a few times at least before giving up on it. Maybe it wasn't cooked the right way or something the first time. Now I love tomatoes, especially in season ones.


----------



## Archon of Life (Aug 29, 2018)

Plot twist; any variety of juice is terrible for you because it's injecting massive amounts of glucose into your system without any fiber - the means in which the body can properly digest it. 

Anyways, I vehemently disagree with your premise, OP. 

I'm just a nobody, but this nobody absolutely encourages you to find some time to watch this lecture. I hope this man will make you see things even slightly differently.


----------

